# 30-06 or 7mm



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i made my decision im getting a tikka t3 laminate stainless but cant decide wether to get a 7mm or 30-06. also how strong are those plastic clips that come with the rifle has anyone broke one yet.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

i have a 7mm-08 tikka. i like it, no recoil like the 30-06, and will kill elk, deer, even a unicorn if you see one. i shoot a 139 hornady thru my tikka. its my most accurate rifle of all my guns. the plastic magazine and gun will last you forever. unless you drop it in fire. enjoy!


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

If you hand load, 06, if not either one will fit your needs.
06 uses less powder but you would be hard pressed to see the difference in the field.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The T3 has a detachable mag made of glass fiber reinforced composit making it strong. Their $50 or so for one. I have had no probs with the ones I have though I shoot a 25-06. A long round but not as big of a bullet. The next thing is to pick the cal. The 30-06 is nice but the 7mm hits a bit harder and faster. People who have 7mm hold them higher then that of the 30-06 (so I hear). I spend sometime in colorado and I know a few people from Wyoming and they use .308 and 7mm. I only heard of one person who shot a 30-06 for both deer and elk. Rounds like the 7mm was very commin. The 7mm uses a slightly small round but is faster and hits harder and has better ballitstics. Some rounds I compaired at 100 yards had the 7mm doing several hundred fps faster and several hundred flbs harder. The next thing is what your willing to spend on ammo and availability of ammo. The 30-06 has some really cheap ammo and can be found at any dick and jane store that sells ammo.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

SLG said:


> i have a 7mm-08 tikka. i like it, no recoil like the 30-06, and will kill elk, deer, even a unicorn if you see one. i shoot a 139 hornady thru my tikka. its my most accurate rifle of all my guns. the plastic magazine and gun will last you forever. unless you drop it in fire. enjoy!


A 7mm-08 is a much smaller gun then the 30-06 and 7mm. Pluse the 30-06 has far more recoil then the 7mm-08. People I have talked to say it has less then that of a 270. The -08 has far less capability then what the 7mm or -06 has. I would not recomend shooting elk with -08 unless your really close.


----------

